# Withersoul! Supporting Soilwork, Darkane, Swallow The Sun, and Warbringer at Jaxx!



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

Date: Tuesday February 10th
Doors: 6:00
Price: $22 in advance $25 day of show



Jaxx Calendar of Upcoming Events


----------



## daybean (Sep 19, 2008)

ill be there, 

...can i have 25 bucks?


----------



## Naren (Sep 19, 2008)

I swallowed the sun once... it wasn't too pleasant... 

Anyway, that's awesome how you're gonna be playing a show with Soilwork.  I wish I could play a show with Soilwork...


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

Naren said:


> I swallowed the sun once... it wasn't too pleasant...
> 
> Anyway, that's awesome how you're gonna be playing a show with Soilwork.  I wish I could play a show with Soilwork...



I haven't seen Swallow The Sun, so I have nothing to judge, I guess we'll see 

I'm pretty excited, I'm more into Darkane than Soilwork though.


----------



## Naren (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm the opposite. I've heard some Darkane and they're decent, but I much prefer Soilwork...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't seen Swallow The Sun, so I have nothing to judge, I guess we'll see
> 
> I'm pretty excited, I'm more into Darkane than Soilwork though.



Are you in Withersoul?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 19, 2008)

I believe he is, yes.


----------



## Cancer (Sep 19, 2008)

Excellent, muck luck with your show. Do you still have your female singer?



Zepp88 said:


> Date: Tuesday February 10th
> Doors: 6:00
> Price: $22 in advance $25 day of show
> 
> ...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 19, 2008)

Swallow the Sun is awesome...i'm hoping for Shroud to get on this show here in MA


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Are you in Withersoul?


Yes


eaeolian said:


> I believe he is, yes.





Cancer said:


> Excellent, muck luck with your show. Do you still have your female singer?


Yes


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 19, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Swallow the Sun is awesome...i'm hoping for Shroud to get on this show here in MA



How are things going in the Shroud world?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> How are things going in the Shroud world?



we've got some pretty cool stuff coming up...still not quite ready to get back to gigging, but it won't be too much longer. can't really talk about the other stuff yet, though.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 24, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes



Awesome....my band has been trying to get a show booked with you guys for years now  It just never seems to work out when we try haha.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome show, have fun mike!


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 3, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Awesome....my band has been trying to get a show booked with you guys for years now  It just never seems to work out when we try haha.



Hit us up on the myspace dude  we'll be in Charlottesville in November playing the Outback Lodge, which I don't know if you've played there, but it's a small bar with lots of drunk enthusiastic people. A fucking blast.


----------



## opennnthegate (Oct 29, 2008)

will be there. do you need to sell tickets? i see that they look available only online but figured i'd ask.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 3, 2008)

opennnthegate said:


> will be there. do you need to sell tickets? i see that they look available only online but figured i'd ask.



Just saw this post, yeah as per Jaxx rules we have to sell tickets, PM me if you need one.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 2, 2008)

i just had a listen to the preproduction on myspace - wow, what a huge stepup! i liked the old songs, but this new one is promising big things man, awesome work mike!


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## pandemonium55 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Hey...it's Bill..i'm the one that has been in contact with you guys in the past...it's very true..it has been amazingly difficult to synch up our schedules for a show together....we've been meaning to get out to your neck of the woods for awhile. Maybe soon we can finally get it finally set up..*



7deadlysins666 said:


> Awesome....my band has been trying to get a show booked with you guys for years now  It just never seems to work out when we try haha.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 13, 2008)

We now have the tickets, if you're in the area and would like to go let me know!


----------

